# Stupid Tivo just plain stupid!



## Antennaman (May 5, 2004)

My bad I did not turn off suggestions when I installed the new Roamio plus a few days ago however if this is the way suggestions work then it is just plain stupid,. Tue night I had 3 shows recording at the same time. Got up Wed morning and a show was missing. I also kept noticing the red recording light on weird times of day. I am looking through the my shows area and notice down at the bottom the folder with 54 shows. Looking through this folder I find all tivo suggestions and 3 of them recorded at the same time my missing show was on,. I was watching another channel so that left 5 tuners. Nice programming Tivo. Your suggestions kicked my season pass show off while some junk you think I am interested in records,. 24 suggestions were recorded on Tuesday. There shall be no more! I wonder how many people ever use suggestions.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Suggestions are passive and will never take priority over a real recording. Something else must have caused your show to not record. Check the recording history it'll list a reason as to why the show was not recorded.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I turned of my suggestions after 1 day of use! I didnt like their suggestions and was afraid what happened to you would happen to me, But i only have a 2 tuner tivo premiere!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

celtic pride said:


> I turned of my suggestions after 1 day of use! I didnt like their suggestions and was afraid what happened to you would happen to me, But i only have a 2 tuner tivo premiere!


Except that will NEVER happen, a suggestion will NEVER bump something you asked it to record.

How on earth did you expect your Tivo to do anything other than make random guesses at what you wanted after 1 day? it wants you to give thumbs up and thumbs down to help it learn what you like.

Both you and OP are mistaken in your assumptions on how suggestions are handled.


----------

